# Grand Seiko Limited Edition SBGR311



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have always been ambivalent about Grand Seiko offerings until I saw this limited edition SBGR311 - superb brown dial but a price of £3500 +VAT and duty! If I could be tempted to spend that much on a Seiko this would be the one.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the dial and golden accents.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

JoT said:


> If I could be tempted to spend that much on a Seiko this would be the one.


 That's the thing isn't it though. People wouldn't bat an eye and would go nuts if it said rolex. Where as this could be every bit as good as *insert brand.As i said of one of the other members on here, something about the white date wheel doesn't sit right. It might not seem as bad in the flesh, but no date would even be better or a black wheel imo.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like that dial and the contrast with the hands/indices and I actually like the date wheel being white. I think a black date wheel would make it hard to read on that dial. The dial looks like it has different textures depending on the angle you look at it. I'd love to handle/try one and see what it felt like. Sadly out of my range at the mo. Looks good though :thumbs_up:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

JoT said:


> I have always been ambivalent about Grand Seiko offerings until I saw this limited edition SBGR311 - superb brown dial but a price of £3500 +VAT and duty! If I could be tempted to spend that much on a Seiko this would be the one.


 Any chance of negotiating a discount? Also worth having a look at some of the companies on the net that do currency transactions - that can shave the price a bit.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

its has been said " throw away your Rolex buy a GS" not by me of course :biggrin: being the happy owner of a GS I can honestly say I would buy this in a heart beat, its every bit as good as a steel datejust at a bargain price IMO ( I my be a little biased ) .

deano


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

JoT said:


> I have always been ambivalent about Grand Seiko offerings until I saw this limited edition SBGR311 - superb brown dial but a price of £3500 +VAT and duty! If I could be tempted to spend that much on a Seiko this would be the one.


 It really is a beautiful looking watch. Unfortunately it is also out of my price range! But I would have that in a heartbeat! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

richy176 said:


> Any chance of negotiating a discount? Also worth having a look at some of the companies on the net that do currency transactions - that can shave the price a bit.


 I think given its a limited edition of 1300 pieces probably not :sadwalk:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think a black date wheel would make the accented date window look oddball. The window would have to be in the dial color.


I can't see anything on this watch that is "over the top." All the touches are sublime. Seiko strikes again.


I MUST see that dial up closer. What are the characters in the pattern? I wonder how the dial looks in changing light? Is it really a texture, or printed? It's enticing.


If I had the loose cash, I'd order one in a heartbeat. :yes: Probably even a good investment.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow...that's a stunner mate. If you do get the funds definely get one...the build quality is absolutely superb

i pirchased m6 grand seiko a few years back and never regretted it


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful looking watch! @Chromejob Here's a similar dial showing the characters printed/engraved on it. They are the S and G from the logo 'Grand Seiko'and what looks like a small lightning bolt placed alternately on the pattern.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

That is one amazing looking watch. :notworthy:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know bean counters rule many organisations but with Japanese engineering you feel that the person or persons who put that together put a bit of soul into it. I know the Japanese can be a spiteful bunch but they put ceremony into much that they do.

I like it the dial has the look of a cipher to it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Beautiful looking watch! @Chromejob Here's a similar dial showing the characters printed/engraved on it. They are the S and G from the logo 'Grand Seiko'and what looks like a small lightning bolt placed alternately on the pattern.


 I think the "lightning bolt" is one of the two Seiko manufacturing plants that competed to make the GS line ... one was the King Seiko plant?? It's on my 7009. Someone on this forum informed me what they were and where ... AH, here t'is! I kept it. Represents the Daini-Seikosha plant IIRC.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> I think the "lightning bolt" is one of the two Seiko manufacturing plants that competed to make the GS line ... one was the King Seiko plant?? It's on my 7009. Someone on this forum informed me what they were and where ... AH, here t'is! I kept it. Represents the Daini-Seikosha plant IIRC.


 Great piece of detective work, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------

